# Texas Preferred Electronics



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm assuming you mean for making repeat and controlled drifts?


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I really like my Garmin


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'm assuming you mean for making repeat and controlled drifts?


Contour Tracking. For the lazy cloudy mornings. Or dirty water days. I bass fish too. Bass fished off skiffs lots of times in Florida.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't have experience with any of that. If you haven't already, you may want to make a post on 2coolfishing if you don't get any feedback here.

-G'luck!


----------



## reddoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Do not buy a Lowrance Hook unit. If you are like me you need the satellite overlay and maps to find all the back lakes and channels. I was told the Hook would utilize the navionics(I already have Navionics on my I phone and want to transfer tracks I already have to my unit) but it will not utilize the satellite overlay maps. It came with Navionic + and these maps are not precise when it comes to back lakes/creeks. I will follow this post to see what others recommend as I am wanting a new unit. I will sell you my gently used Hook 7 I got for Father's Day!


Whiskey Angler said:


> I don't have experience with any of that. If you haven't already, you may want to make a post on 2coolfishing if you don't get any feedback here.
> 
> -G'luck!


----------



## reddoc (Jun 24, 2016)

reddoc said:


> Do not buy a Lowrance Chirp unit. If you are like me you need the satellite overlay and maps to find all the back lakes and channels. I was told the chirp would utilize the navionics(I already have Navionics on my I phone and want to transfer tracks I already have to my unit) but it will not utilize the satellite overlay maps. It came with Navionic + and these maps are not precise when it comes to back lakes/creeks. I will follow this post to see what others recommend as I am wanting a new unit. I will sell you my gently used Chirp 7 I got for Father's Day!


Sorry I meant Hook 7


----------



## Peter P. (Nov 12, 2015)

Why not the Humminbird Helix 9 w/ iPilot link?


----------

